# who knows of any alcohol delivery services??



## alibii

i dont have a alcohol licence and i was wondering if theres a delivery service available?


----------



## BedouGirl

Centaurus - you can google it, but they have a minimum order quantity in terms of spend. You'll find everything on their website.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Or get in the car and have a leisurely drive out to Barracuda.


----------



## vantage

i got an email last week from a new booze barn in Fujairah called Fujairah Cellars.

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## twowheelsgood

I must admit I am surprised there are alcohol delivery services to individuals who don't have a licence - whats the point of the licence otherwise ?


----------



## LesFroggitts

vantage said:


> i got an email last week from a new booze barn in Fujairah called Fujairah Cellars.
> 
> Anyone tried it yet?


Fujairah Cellars webpage seems to be just the front page so far, says that it is part of the Tennis and Country Club and will have the lowest tax free prices.

No mention of whether a license is required or not - anyone know if FUJ is license free?


----------



## tootall

There is shop behind the Hilton in Al Ain that you can buy without a license as well.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

twowheelsgood said:


> I must admit I am surprised there are alcohol delivery services to individuals who don't have a licence - whats the point of the licence otherwise ?


No license required in the Emirate these places are, once delivered you would need a license to consume technically.

I also received the advert for the one in Fujeirah, interesting because I think you would no longer need to transit via Sharjah like Barracuda or the Hole in the Wall.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Wrong, still have to go through Sharjah.


----------



## BedouGirl

XDoodle****** said:


> No license required in the Emirate these places are, once delivered you would need a license to consume technically. I also received the advert for the one in Fujeirah, interesting because I think you would no longer need to transit via Sharjah like Barracuda or the Hole in the Wall.


I've used Centaurus and never been asked to show my licence.


----------



## QOFE

I'll second Centaurus. You might need a recommendation to order though. The minimum order is 1200 or 1500 but you could pool order with some friends? There might also be locations they refuse to deliver to so you're better off checking that out.


----------



## nig3l

great infos mates! appreciate the AA tips


----------



## Real Estate Diva

send me PM and I will give you a contact number of a guy that delivers alcohol to your home. Only 25 min and you will get whatever you want


----------



## Ghost.

For those who don't know the alcohol delivery (by a radon guy called Shasha or anything else) is "clearly prohibited and illegal". These guys usually get their alcohol from Fujairah or other places for cheap prices, then dive them back to Dubai and sell them illegally for a higher price to you!!

Do not trust these random dealers as they might also be "undercover cops" (trust me you'll be surprised). If not then good luck, because I heard many got sentenced, fined, then deported from selling alcohol illegally and without the alcohol license.

Use this at your own risk, I have done my part in explaining and now its your turn to use your brains and think of the consequences that will face you in a muslim country.

Best solution is to get yourself an alcohol license and buy from a certified shop, or better start working on quitting and thinking of your health


----------



## crt454

Ghost. said:


> For those who don't know the alcohol delivery (by a radon guy called Shasha or anything else) is "clearly prohibited and illegal". These guys usually get their alcohol from Fujairah or other places for cheap prices, then dive them back to Dubai and sell them illegally for a higher price to you!!
> 
> Do not trust these random dealers as they might also be "undercover cops" (trust me you'll be surprised). If not then good luck, because I heard many got sentenced, fined, then deported from selling alcohol illegally and without the alcohol license.
> 
> Use this at your own risk, I have done my part in explaining and now its your turn to use your brains and think of the consequences that will face you in a muslim country.
> 
> Best solution is to get yourself an alcohol license and buy from a certified shop, or better start working on quitting and thinking of your health



٨٨٨ i agree , people have been deported from undercover stings regarding delivery and buying without a license, even in BARS believe it or not,Ask your self this, is it really worth it?????????


----------



## QOFE

Ghost. said:


> or better start working on quitting and thinking of your health


You could have left out that last bit. A glass of red every now and then is apparently quite good for you. Obviously you need to be over 21 and non-muslim. 
We always buy the full limit (4 litres per person) of duty free alcohol. A good rule for having family/friends coming to stay is to have them bring duty free. They get free boarding after all...


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Buying from random home delivery service also runs the risk of buying counterfeit products.
In the case of counterfeit spirits - you are talking products with methanol instead of ethanol - with devastating health problems.
It is not as if you could even complain - considering you would have purchased them illegally!
For me - this is not worth the risks.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## crt454

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Buying from random home delivery service also runs the risk of buying counterfeit products.
> In the case of counterfeit spirits - you are talking products with methanol instead of ethanol - with devastating health problems.
> It is not as if you could even complain - considering you would have purchased them illegally!
> For me - this is not worth the risks.
> Cheers
> Steve


very good point^^^


----------



## TheScarletSiren

*booze*



Real Estate Diva said:


> send me PM and I will give you a contact number of a guy that delivers alcohol to your home. Only 25 min and you will get whatever you want


Hi,

Can you give me your email so i can contact you cause i'm looking for booze delivery in mirdif.


----------



## BedouGirl

Centaurus delivers. You can google them. They have a website.


----------

